# Tas - Mullet on HB



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Weather for my last week here in Tas is looking pretty lousy so I decided to go for a quick fish today before the wind and rain hit. Not wanting to go too far from the launch site knowing that a quick return would be required when the rain hit properly, I pedaled in light showers to the river mouth where the tide was just starting to push in over the sandbar. After a bit of casting I got a smallish bream, then next cast - a mullet. Now I've caught mullet here on SPs before but never on an HB  The silly bugger had managed to get the whole rear treble in its small mouth which made it really difficult to remove without seriously damaging the fish - I hope it survived. Shortly after I landed a stonking bream - that was fun  and kept fishing despite the looming black clouds. As it started raining I caught a smallish salmon, had a few more casts and then the rain really settled in so I made a hasty retreat and managed to get soaked on the way and loading up  
If the forecast for the rest of the week is right then this will be my last trip report for about 5 months until I return from SA


----------



## Funchy (Dec 3, 2011)

Good stuff Yeti

Have you thought about replacing your trebles with singles?


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Funchy said:


> Good stuff Yeti
> 
> Have you thought about replacing your trebles with singles?


Yep have thought about it but not gotten around to it. My local tackle shop doesn't have anything suitable and I'm wary of online shopping. Will try to source some while back in SA.
Any suggestions on brand/style.
I already upgrade the trebles to 1 size larger in Mustad but still have trouble with the bream crunching and breaking them so singles would be good from that angle too


----------



## Fishane (May 11, 2014)

I generally use Decoy or Gamakatsu single lure hooks instead of trebles on a variety of lures. For Bream I usually stick to the fitted trebles (no particular reason - lazy) but for Salmon, Trout, Snapper and Tuna the singles make a big difference in staying connected and are a lot easier to dehook.


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Well done Yeti, Winter is here in SA. Cold, windy and in the hills wet. You know the low cloud foggy that the Adelaide Hills does so well.


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

suehobieadventure said:


> Well done Yeti, Winter is here in SA. Cold, windy and in the hills wet. You know the low cloud foggy that the Adelaide Hills does so well.


Yeah, after the last few weeks of beautiful sunny calm weather on the Tas east coast I'm not really looking forward to the miserable winter weather in the Adelaide Hills, but hey, I have to work at least part of the year - fishing year round doesn't pay the bills - yet


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Yeti... I was fishing for mullet one time, just prior to dark, and was using bread for berley and a bread-fly. I thought it was time to pack up and head home, and wound in the fly pretty fast.

I noticed that something chased the fly but missed it... thinking that it could be a bass, I switched to an all white Lefties Deceiver, cast again and retrieved reasonably quickly... was rewarded with a hefty hit. Thinking that it would be a bass, I was quite pleased... imagine my surprise when it was a large mullet!

I've spoken to others on the subject of mullet and one fellow told me that he was fishing for tailor in Pumicestone Passage when his strip-bait took off alarmingly. Thinking that he'd hooked a mackerel, he was quite worried about not having a wire trace. After a torrid fight, he wound in an absolutely huge mullet!

Astounded as he was, he cast out again, and damn me, got another mullet of the same size.

Others have told me that when they reach a certain size, they begin eating little fish... I can't verify that, but the above kind of does just that, eh?

I cast the koolie into a large school of mullet a couple of years ago and was rewarded with a hook-up... however, the connection was terminated... more's the pity, 'cos I love eating fresh mullet.

Cheers, Jimbo


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

I have caught mullet on HBs before in the onkaparinga river. A small gold/orange diawa dr minnow


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

And here I was thinking it was unusual - thanks guys for sharing the knowledge.
Don't think anyone would target them with HBs but it makes for interesting by-catch


----------



## crag (Nov 8, 2010)

quite regularly pick up a mullet when using smaller lures for bream around Nelson/Glenelg River.Have often thought of having a crack at them with a fly.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

I once caught a mullet with nothing - no rod, no reel, no line no hook, no net. Serious.

I was paddling a sea kayak near the mouth of the Brisbane river when I heard a thump right behind me near the hatch cover. I turned around and there was a damn good sized mullet lying on the hatch cover, so I grabbed it. 

Unfortunately, I forgot that mullet have a spine near the pectoral fin and I was spiked good and proper and dropped the dinner over the side. 

It must have happened to tinnies too, having them jump in.


----------

